# nepenthes ampullaria with dart frogs?



## Gavin9713 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have always wanted to try putting carnivorous plants in with my frogs, especially pitcher plants, i know sundews arent a good fit with frogs, I figured the short stubby pitchers of n.ampullaria would be best suited for frogs. can anybody let me know their experiences and what species they housed with them. Also is this the best spot to ask this?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarsonH (May 14, 2007)

Hey Gavin,

I am often on the lookout for ampullaria seeds, and i have darts..

So, only a matter of time until I have some results, perhaps years... but eventually I will try it!

Apparently there is a native frog species that does use the ampullaria for tadpoles, so, maybe we just need to add another species of frog to our collections! haha,

Goodluck with your findings,

Carson


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

There was a big topic about nepenthes and frogs here about a month or 2 aggo. Also the searchenige gives a lot of results...

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/350374-carnivorous-plants.html


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

CarsonH said:


> Hey Gavin,
> 
> I am often on the lookout for ampullaria seeds, and i have darts..
> 
> ...


Unless you've already kept a decent amount of Nepenthes before, I would recommend against trying to grow them from seed. Nepenthes are pretty hard to grow into a decent size from seeds, if you have access to them, buy cuttings from someone or tissue culture produced plants. They will grow much faster.

I'm currently keeping a group of 6 D. auratus in an enclosure with a whole lot of Nepenthes. So far I haven't encountered much problems, but be warned that it is a very delicate balance of getting everyones (plants and frogs) needs met unless you're keeping the more "robust" Nepenthes species/hybrids.


----------



## CarsonH (May 14, 2007)

Fortunately, I do have experience growing from seed. Funny enough, and against all common understanding (as in, i agree with Johanovich), I have had better success from seeds than cuttings! ahha... not the most common story. I think I fried the cuttings with too much light initially.


Fresh seed seems to be the agreed upon reason for failure? I heard that the seeds are 'live' and if they freeze or dry out, thats it, they're dead. The low cost of seeds versus a plant, and the variation of seed grown plants makes it all worth it.


I would agree that a cutting would be the fastest and safest way of acquiring nepenthes


I have pums, ranitomeya, and epipedobates, none of which currently have contact with any carnivorous plants.. yet. Johanovich sounds successful.. perhaps I should give it aa go? The ranitomeay do breed like crazy, so maybe worth a try? 

@Johanovich - have you seen frogs inside of the pitchers? Do you have tadpoles survive in them? Im pretty sure some nepenthes excrete enzymes, and others do not. Im thinking that is the real compatability issue, and thats why i was thinking ampullaria because they feed on detritus versus insects. Thoughts?


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

I've got one in my paludarium with vampire crabs.










Still fairly new in there so we'll see how it goes.

I agree if you want them for tadpoles ampullaria would be the way to go. I don't see why they wouldn't thrive in the cups.


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

CarsonH said:


> Fortunately, I do have experience growing from seed. Funny enough, and against all common understanding (as in, i agree with Johanovich), I have had better success from seeds than cuttings! ahha... not the most common story. I think I fried the cuttings with too much light initially.
> 
> 
> Fresh seed seems to be the agreed upon reason for failure? I heard that the seeds are 'live' and if they freeze or dry out, thats it, they're dead. The low cost of seeds versus a plant, and the variation of seed grown plants makes it all worth it.
> ...


Yeah, ampullaria and bicalcarata seeds in particular are sensitive to drying out. I've had some success germinating them, but not much. I have had most success with highland and intermediate species. But then again, my main collection mainly consists of intermediate and highland species because my temperatures better suit them. So maybe the ampullaria seeds were just kept too cold in general.

I've had two of my auratus sleep and hang out regularly in pitchers. I was able to take a few photographs of them while they were chilling inside. I'll see if I can find them. So far they don't seem to be bothered by it and it's been 2+ years. I have lost one adult frog shortly after I bought the group due to a bacterial infection in its back leg, but all others are in good health ever since. I have never had them deposit tadpoles in the pitchers so far. I would also add that I will be separating them in the future when I have more room. It's lovely keeping them together, but some of the Nepenthes are starting to outgrow the enclosure. I also think that I would be able to make a nicer terrarium (landscapeing wise) if I fully dedicate it to either frogs or pitcher plants.

I think ampullaria is probably the safest bet in terms of pitcher plants which could provide a shelter and raising tadpoles, for exactly the reason you mentioned: it's a detritivore.

I remember there was someone either on this forum or the belgian one who kept pumilio together with ampullaria and they deposited tads in them. I think you can find a video on youtube of one of his frogs emerging from a pitcher.


----------



## Dieball (Dec 7, 2016)

N. ampullaria will do good with darts and is completely safe for frogs. In fact my first eggs I ever got (leucomelas) had been deposited in ampullaria's pitcher. The problem may only be the size. They sure start small and managable, but then suddenly start throwing Giant leaves (my plant was 50cm in diameter) and vine upwards.


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

This thread is a little old but I keep my Heliamphora minor with my frogs because they really love more tropical humid environments. Heliamphora are the only pitcher plants in South America and I doubt frogs would encounter them but whatever. I will probably take it out once it gets more adult pitchers just to be cautious. If you want to buy some the cheapest I’ve seen Heliamphora is on Ebay. The key for them is humidity and cooler but not super cool temps. Ideally I would keep them around low sixties but they are warmer because they are in the viv.


----------



## cobe (Oct 10, 2015)

if you want really good Nepenthes Wistuba is the place to go.... Amps would not be a great choice as it's known for putting out loads of lower pitchers and it can also can get tall. I have a large collection of heliamphora and nepenthes and i do not put them in my dart frog tanks. I have heard that some frogs have drowned in the pitchers. Personally i would not risk it...


----------

